# What's the worst broscience you've heard?



## DonnyDee (Nov 17, 2018)

So I think we're all aware that a lot of bullshit broscience gets spewed about growing - from the blurple schtick to sticking copper through stems. I read some stuff today that's just been the straw on the camel's back and I'd love to share it with RIU.

Some pollen chucker is trying to sell seeds locally, this is what he's said when I asked about the lineage of seeds he's trying to sell. 



> Amnesia Haze. Really tried my best to keep the "base genetics" of the plant but unfortunately with all the grafts, splicing, self-pollination and ultimately stabilizing the pheno through "A-sexual" crossing... however... will post the genetics she's been bred with


_So it's an Amnesia Haze S1? Did you induce pollen production or let it occur naturally?_



> I did induce pollen production with the sub-strains that if spliced with "Amnesia Haze" yes but to stabilize or rather lock in all the genes that you worked into the "base genetics", you will have to make sure you kept the "gene pool" alive cause once you've added which or whatever genetics you wanted from your strains of choice, you will still need a plant that has all of the genetics in order to induce pollination after which you will use this pollen to pollinate your "base genetic" with as well as with your "gene pool"... THEN, germinate the beans when they are ready (making sure you know which genetics are from which plant... proceed with "A-sexual" propagation and select the best male and female from each plant separately then you repeat the graft and splicing like before but this time round you splice together the "base genetic" male with that of a male you selected from the "gene pool genetics" you collected.
> 
> Do the same with two females and grow until they matured to be inbred... when you get the seeds from this grow, plant as many as what you can as you will clearly see the only difference that is visible is the sex of the plants... note though, if you are gonna work with genetics which have not been stabilized, your setting yourself up for a lot of shit and hard work for fuck all...


What's the craziest bullshit you've heard, bonus points if the guy was trying to make cash out of it!


----------



## mackdx (Nov 20, 2018)

> bonus points if the guy was trying to make cash outof it!


Three a Light for the win.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

the craziest, most persistent bro science out there is "flushing".....made up by nutrient companies to sell more useless products to suckers....and perpetuated by the ignorant masses.....it's like someone told them that getting herpes was a good idea, and now, it's just common knowledge that getting herpes is a good idea......because....


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 20, 2018)

this whole site is broscience, bro

do you even grow?


----------



## mackdx (Nov 20, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> this whole site is broscience, bro


You win.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 20, 2018)

my current favorite are the winos and tasting room staff who gush about biodynamic vineyards, they actually say "it's more organic than organic" lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2018)

-white ash = flushed
-"Beyond organic" (whatever TF that means),
-people getting excited about pin mold forming when they put bokashi/oatmeal on top of their soil.
-brewing mycorrhizae in teas.
-growers that talk about flat earth


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 20, 2018)

that fade = your plant is starving


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 21, 2018)

Forum fuzzy idea
- keep plants in the dark for 24-72 hours before chop for higher THC % and dankness. 

Bro Science B.S.
-in the dark the plants thinks it's dying so it puts all its final energy right into the buds. 

Real Talk
- terpenes develop in the night. Some are burned off during the day by hot lights. Time in the dark allows the terps time to develop and pile up without being destroyed by heat.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 21, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Real Talk
> - terpenes develop in the night. Some are burned off during the day by hot lights. Time in the dark allows the terps time to develop and pile up without being destroyed by heat.


So there's actual benefit to lowering temps late in flower?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Forum fuzzy idea
> - keep plants in the dark for 24-72 hours before chop for higher THC % and dankness.
> 
> Bro Science B.S.
> ...


those are very volatile terps that form, and will "evaporate" as the plant goes through drying and curing. wasted effort for a temporary benefit, imo


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 21, 2018)

That's fun and interesting! I didn't think about that, but it seems pretty legit. Super volatile terpenes, so volatile that they'll evaporate anyway. 

How about,

Fuzzy Idea
-Water with epsom salt at the end for extra taste/smell via magnesium and sulfur.

Bro Science
- your healthy plant already has magnesium and sulfur. Adding more will have not have some super potency effect. 

Real talk
- I grow in soil and the soil gets sucked out and depleted by the end. Maybe there is no good stuff left so Epsom salt is providing Some Mg/S (not extra) to my poor plants.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 21, 2018)

@youraveragehorticulturist I like your format!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> That's fun and interesting! I didn't think about that, but it seems pretty legit. Super volatile terpenes, so volatile that they'll evaporate anyway.
> 
> How about,
> 
> ...


that's quite possible. you could also periodically top dress lightly with a little epsom salts as you go along, and not be so depleted at the end that you need to foliar feed it. my only concern about foliar feeding in flower is possible overspray on buds.don't imagine it could taste too good


----------



## rockethoe (Nov 21, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> -brewing mycorrhizae in teas.


what do you see as the problem with teas?


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 21, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> -white ash = flushed
> -"Beyond organic" (whatever TF that means),
> -people getting excited about pin mold forming when they put bokashi/oatmeal on top of their soil.
> -brewing mycorrhizae in teas.
> -growers that talk about flat earth


My ciggarettes ash white man they must be organic and well flushed


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 21, 2018)

rockethoe said:


> what do you see as the problem with teas?


There is no problem with teas, but putting mycorrhizae in a tea is a total waste of money. It will not multiply in a bucket with an airstone and some molasses, it actually would probably be detrimental to the myco. Mycorrhizae needs ROOTS to grow...it forms a symbiotic relationship with the roots of a plant. Other microbes will multiply in teas but not mycorrhizae.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 21, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> My ciggarettes ash white man they must be organic and well flushed


I made a meme of this once.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the craziest, most persistent bro science out there is "flushing".....made up by nutrient companies to sell more useless products to suckers....and perpetuated by the ignorant masses.....it's like someone told them that getting herpes was a good idea, and now, it's just common knowledge that getting herpes is a good idea......because....



Lmfao, that's some funny shit!


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 24, 2018)

Man made nutrients will never be as good as organic!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Man made nutrients will never be as good as organic!


haha I like the dynagro slogan- beyond organic


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2018)

Natural organic nutrients is basically dead leaves and insects that accumulate throughout the season.
Nature isn't filled with piles of manure and dead animals (most of the time)
About 2 inches worth of decayed leaf matter will replenish just about everything you can take out in a year growing in the soil.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 25, 2018)

10 hours of light is better than 12 hours during flowering.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 25, 2018)

Flushing is an interesting one. 

Every once in awhile my plants will look like shit. Simultaneously showing nutrient burns and nutrient diffincies and looking over watered. If I water until run-off, the run-off comes out a gross piss yellow. As if there was gross poison in my pots and flushing cleared it out. Then my plants perk up and look good again. 

Hydro guys often feed/ water, feed/water... In effect "flushing" out the old nutrients with plain water, then starting over with fresh nutrients. Who know what kind of ph or lockout issues you can develop dumping those weird ionic compounds or "nutrients" (bro science alert!) on top of eachother for weeks. 

I don't know about 2 week flushing protocols to increase dankness, or special flushing chemicals. But you can Certainly flush to eliminate undesireable buidup and Stop fucking your plant up.


----------



## Uli Von Roth (Nov 25, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Flushing is an interesting one.
> 
> Every once in awhile my plants will look like shit. Simultaneously showing nutrient burns and nutrient diffincies and looking over watered. If I water until run-off, the run-off comes out a gross piss yellow. As if there was gross poison in my pots and flushing cleared it out. Then my plants perk up and look good again.
> 
> ...


"...showing signs of nutrient burn _and_ deficiency" it's nutrient burn pure and simple.The idea that calcium deficiency looks like necrosis.If it looks like necrosis it is necrosis.Caused by force feeding ,hot lights and dry climate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Flushing is an interesting one.
> 
> Every once in awhile my plants will look like shit. Simultaneously showing nutrient burns and nutrient diffincies and looking over watered. If I water until run-off, the run-off comes out a gross piss yellow. As if there was gross poison in my pots and flushing cleared it out. Then my plants perk up and look good again.
> 
> ...


you are leaching....that's using water to remove an unwanted substance from your soil, usually depleted salts from improper application of fertilizers.
"flushing" is supposed to remove excess nutrients from the buds of your plant, so they smoke "cleaner"...to remove any unused nutrients left in the buds. and that doesn't work. the first problem is over feeding. if you aren't over feeding, there aren't any "excess" nutes to remove. plants absorb ions of nutrients, most of which are used in the building of the plant cells. you cannot ever move them, without destroying the structure of the plant. N, K, and Zinc are considered mobile, and magnesium and phosphorous are somewhat mobile. that means the plant can draw them from older growth to supply newer growth. it doesn't mean you can get them to move when you want them to, where you want them to.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 25, 2018)

Uli Von Roth said:


> "...showing signs of nutrient burn _and_ deficiency" it's nutrient burn pure and simple.The idea that calcium deficiency looks like necrosis.If it looks like necrosis it is necrosis.Caused by force feeding ,hot lights and dry climate.


Yes! So I believe I can "Un force feed" by flushing away the excess nutrients around my roots! 

Like puking to stop further alcohol absorbtion if I drink too much.


----------



## Uli Von Roth (Nov 25, 2018)

Every nutrient does something.People don't seem to get that.They are used to build compounds ..to act as a catalyst to divide compounds to create energy...as a actual physical building material(calcium)...to create enzymes and amino acids... to make complex proteins.The plant is working on a molecular level it takes H2O and removes the o and uses hydrogen atoms to bind with other atoms to create what it needs.Its only when the plant is given too much fertilizer that the plant will have excess nutrients do to diffusion the principal that molecules in liquid travel to where there are less molecules.Plants evolved to take advantage of this law of physics but it's not designed to cope with overdose as this isn't a natural occurrence. Just don't over feed.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 25, 2018)

I like to flush w molasses, makes my bud taste sweet and increased my yeilds by 20% at least!


----------



## Uli Von Roth (Nov 25, 2018)

i top dress with ice cubes to trick the plant into thinking it's winter.Thats up there with hanging them upside down so the drugs drain from the roots.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 25, 2018)

mainlining, a.k.a. "brobonsai" trying to create a perfect "manifold" when you can just fill a screen


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Natural organic nutrients is basically dead leaves and insects that accumulate throughout the season.
> Nature isn't filled with piles of manure and dead animals (most of the time)
> About 2 inches worth of decayed leaf matter will replenish just about everything you can take out in a year growing in the soil.


Leaching is also almost definitely a natural occurance aswell, when speaking on this subject you can obviously see the benefits of heavy rain falls spreading that broken down organic matter.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 28, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> mainlining, a.k.a. "brobonsai" trying to create a perfect "manifold" when you can just fill a screen


I wouldn't consider that bro science since it works and works well and is easier to do than a screen. It sucks not being able to move your plants or get to them for the entire flower cycle.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 29, 2018)

Training is useful. 

Topping, LST and screens are all cool. But it's important to remember what you're trying to accomplish. Getting the most out of your lights/plants. 

People definetly go overboard sometimes with mainlining or screens. Like getting so into the technique, and having a cool looking setup, they forget about the real goal. But if this is a hobby, tinkering around is understandable. 

Remember that Heath guy's subterranean, flooded tube vertical grow from the moon? That was awesome, but damn!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 29, 2018)

I always love to read about folks growing a full on indica....but then talking about how they can harvest it when the trichs are clear for a "speedy, up high". Or....they grow a long flowering sativa...and claim that if let it go too long it's a magically gonna turn into a couchlock indica high. Yeah...sure thing, "bro". Works just like that. Grow anything...just watch for the color of the trichs to dictate the high yer gonna get...off the same fuckin plant. Tell us more bro....


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 29, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> I wouldn't consider that bro science since it works and works well and is easier to do than a screen. It sucks not being able to move your plants or get to them for the entire flower cycle.


the broscience part is having a perfectly even manifold of stems imparts some benefits beyond just doing "LST" which is just a fancy term for tying that bitch down, specifically in manifolding the nutes are ostensibly distributed evenly to all the buds and you get an even canopy

the real science is the opposite: growing tips produce auxins that flow down with gravity and inhibit the growth of nodes further down. If you use any method to manipulate the height of nodes, the highest ones always grow out. SCROG just happens to be one of the best methods for keeping nodes all the same height without a lot of work tying down individual branches as the plant explodes in growth. I have attached screens to pots on sticks to make scrogs mobile, lots of possibilities...


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 29, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> the broscience part is having a perfectly even manifold of stems imparts some benefits beyond just doing "LST" which is just a fancy term for tying that bitch down, specifically in manifolding the nutes are ostensibly distributed evenly to all the buds and you get an even canopy
> the real science is the opposite: growing tips produce auxins that flow down with gravity and inhibit the growth of nodes further down. If you use any method to manipulate the height of nodes, the highest ones always grow out. SCROG just happens to be one of the best methods for keeping nodes all the same height without a lot of work tying down individual branches as the plant explodes in growth. I have attached screens to pots on sticks to make scrogs mobile, lots of possibilities...


Oh, ok that I can agree with, i thought you were simply saying that manifolding plants didnt work well.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 29, 2018)

Flushing us a myth


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

sulfur feeds the trichs. (yet the trichs are low in sulfur)

I've seen no evidence of this.


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

That CMH has a "superior spectrum" to HPS.

That LED has a "superior spectrum" to HPS.

That CHPS has the "ultimate spectrum".

I can just tell man. look at those charts! That's so much more like nature!


----------



## DemonTrich (Dec 4, 2018)

Actually cmh IS superior to hps.


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

DemonTrich said:


> Actually cmh IS superior to hps.


Prove it.

Edit: I mean provide evidence. We'll see if it's brosciency or not.


----------



## DemonTrich (Dec 4, 2018)

I dont need to proove anything. Test results have been out for years and years. Search grasshoppa


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

That unstressed plants won't smell.


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

That seedlings don't need nutrients.

That if you feed full strength to seedlings, you will kill them.


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2018)

That seeds should be germinated in the dark because that's how it works in nature.


----------



## Chip Green (Dec 4, 2018)

How about the ability to "Sex" seeds by appearance????


----------



## klx (Dec 4, 2018)

Flushing, drying must be done in complete darkness, 48 hours darkness before harvest, Rooms with LEDs need to be run at higher temps to make up for no UV, far red flower initiators.....the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2018)

Chip Green said:


> How about the ability to "Sex" seeds by appearance????


I've tried it and the results have been pretty good... My sample size might not be big enough but when I get 7 to 8 girls out of every 10 seeds, I feel they might be on to something.

Have you tried it?


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hanging plants upside down at the end of a grow will cause thc to go from the roots to the buds


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 5, 2018)

klx said:


> Flushing, drying must be done in complete darkness, 48 hours darkness before harvest, Rooms with LEDs need to be run at higher temps to make up for no UV, far red flower initiators.....the list goes on and on and on.


You beat me to it

Although I don't actually "flush" I have started reducing nutrient use two weeks before chop by about 80% not because I'm flushing but because I don't want to flush money down the drain by throwing nutrients at the plants when they will not utilize it


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 5, 2018)

DemonTrich said:


> Actually cmh IS superior to hps.


When someone comes out with a 1000w d e CMH that is reliable I will hop on board


----------



## Chip Green (Dec 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Have you tried it?


Actually no, and I know of others who have had results similar to yours....
It just makes me wonder, why the need for feminized seed?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2018)

Farting on plants .... chowed down some red hot Cheetos with some buttermilk and blasted my girls like a foghorn ..... looking for some terpy goodness but got nada. 

Pissed.


----------



## Northwood (Dec 9, 2018)

You can't grow great weed without at least half a dozen grow boosters, bud fatteners, terpene enhancers, thc production nutrients, and anything else that doesn't cost less than $30 a liter. In fact, you can't grow a small run of a couple plants properly without spending at least $300 on snake oil. Snake oil is one of the most important nutrients for cannabis plants.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Dec 13, 2018)

Half these broscience claims are the worst I've seen. All myths from plastic placebo effected hydro growers who's answer to everything is to be fooled when they want to be and admit "they can't even tell the difference" when comparing 2 totally different end results. 

Fact: Cold temps stops microbial digestion. A dark period keeps certain things in the root rather than flowing throw the plant. How else you gonna flush natural weed at harvest? Crops fed nutes til the end show it. Why else would sentient beings complain about dispensary weed smelling like Home Depot garden section? These are facts Npc growers aren't qualified to comprehend, only programmed to argue against.

"FLUSHING IS FOR TOILETS, FLUSHING IS FOR TOILETS, THEY DONT FLUSH COMMERCIAL GRADE HYDROPONICS"

Yeah but commercial grade vegetables are fed the bare minimum, not the maximum, and still taste like plastic robot water being ate, let alone if you tried smoking the damn things"

"DOES NOT COMPUTE! DOES NOT COMPUTE! "


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2018)

LinguaPeel said:


> Half these broscience claims are the worst I've seen. All myths from plastic placebo effected hydro growers who's answer to everything is to be fooled when they want to be and admit "they can't even tell the difference" when comparing 2 totally different end results.
> 
> Fact: Cold temps stops microbial digestion. A dark period keeps certain things in the root rather than flowing throw the plant. How else you gonna flush natural weed at harvest? Crops fed nutes til the end show it. Why else would sentient beings complain about dispensary weed smelling like Home Depot garden section? These are facts Npc growers aren't qualified to comprehend, only programmed to argue against.
> 
> ...



You disgust me. The absolute vacuum of intelligence is appalling. Seriously, what a vapid, boorish, nonsensical shitpost.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 14, 2018)

I was told I had to flush for the last three weeks or my weed would have black ash and be harsh .


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 14, 2018)

LinguaPeel said:


> "FLUSHING IS FOR TOILETS,


This is the only true part about your post.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

Cousin Wayne knew his plants flowered in the fall, so he figured the cooler temps must be the reason. So as fall got closer, he would freeze water in two liter soda bottles, have his kids carry them down to the patch and turn them upside down to drain out as they melted. Must have worked. He had buds every fall.


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 14, 2018)

Anything that has to do with influencing the sex of the seed.


----------



## In.Home.Rhizome (Dec 24, 2018)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Flushing is an interesting one.
> 
> Every once in awhile my plants will look like shit. Simultaneously showing nutrient burns and nutrient diffincies and looking over watered. If I water until run-off, the run-off comes out a gross piss yellow. As if there was gross poison in my pots and flushing cleared it out. Then my plants perk up and look good again.
> 
> ...


I reckon there are certain methods of growing that it is definately beneficial to flush but equally there are are lots of ways that it just isn't necessary.

I've always wondered about the flushing but found since switching away from a sterile hydro system to a more microbe organic. Flushing becomes less necessary.
I thought it was a combo of less buildup of plant shit in the media due to the beneficials doing their thing and not using chelated synthetic nutrients ie. Sticking with the organic feeds that still need the microbes to assist equals less need to "wash" the root zone towards the end of a cycle.
If I think about it even a Bloom mix has instantly available nitrogen in it so it makes sense to stop a bit b4 harvest but in my mind if ur just letting the micros feed the plant what it wants then itll self regulate.


----------



## athomegrowing (May 23, 2019)

Chef420 said:


> Anything that has to do with influencing the sex of the seed.


It's possible. I haven't come across anyone who discusses CRISPR/gene editing on here, but the reality is Monsanto has perfected gene editing, and can remove foreign DNA from a seed. You could do anything you want, including changing the gender (works on humans too). If it's not already hidden/secret knowledge; in a twenty years (or so) we will have discovered a chemical which when applied to the seed guarantees a female. Not very far fetched in my opinion. Secret societies have guarded similar knowledge for hundreds if not two thousand years.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 30, 2019)

Chef420 said:


> Anything that has to do with influencing the sex of the seed.


goddamn that is brilliant, I need to start marketing seed sexing juice. Guarenteed to turn at least half of your seeds female, or Your money back* 

*you will just get blocked on instagram and I will not return your emails because you are stupid and bought my stupid product.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> goddamn that is brilliant, I need to start marketing seed sexing juice. Guarenteed to turn at least half of your seeds female, or Your money back*
> 
> *you will just get blocked on instagram and I will not return your emails because you are stupid and bought my stupid product.


The weed nerd says you can make more males by germing in temps above 85F. It's worked well for me. I use the hot water in the garden hose to water my seed trays when I'm looking for more males.


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 30, 2019)

Dunno, I'm not sure chromosomes can change on the fly?


----------



## Aussieaceae (May 30, 2019)

"Drill holes, or hammer a big rusty nail into the stock a couple weeks before harvest. The plant goes into overdrive, and increases resin production".

"At harvest soak the root ball in boiling water. Best tasting smoke ever".


----------



## nachooo (May 30, 2019)

In the eighties I use to hear...hashish and marijuana came from different plants!!!. And also..dry the buds..put them in a glass jar and dig a hole underground and put the jar there..after 3 months the THC will increase a lot….


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 11, 2019)

oh jeez....lets see

"white seeds are the females"
"drinking orange juice after you blaze makes you 10x as high"
"putting a slice of bread in an oz bag of over dried bud it will re-moisturize it"
"putting coffee with weed in transport confuses drug dogs"

ill post more as i remember them, i have quite a few lol


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> goddamn that is brilliant, Guarenteed to turn at least half of your seeds female, or Your money back*
> .


just give them a IPhone,


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 13, 2019)

You have to water Coco everyday.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jun 13, 2019)

Not to flush. That is the dumbest bro Science I've ever heard. Most of these ppl dont grow in hydro. Lol


----------



## ltecato (Jun 13, 2019)

DonnyDee said:


> So I think we're all aware that a lot of bullshit broscience gets spewed about growing - from the blurple schtick to sticking copper through stems. I read some stuff today that's just been the straw on the camel's back and I'd love to share it with RIU.
> 
> Some pollen chucker is trying to sell seeds locally, this is what he's said when I asked about the lineage of seeds he's trying to sell.
> 
> ...


What about colchicine? I recall I think reading in High Times in the '70s about how using colchicine to induce polyploidy was supposed to be the next big thing, then it just seemed to vanish from the collective conscience.


----------



## nachooo (Jun 13, 2019)

ltecato said:


> What about colchicine? I recall I think reading in High Times in the '70s about how using colchicine to induce polyploidy was supposed to be the next big thing, then it just seemed to vanish from the collective conscience.


But that is not broscience….colchicine can be used for that...At least to some point i think…
I remember in the eighties..my mother had colchicine pills for artritis illness...I disolved one on wáter and use it like coloidal silver on flowers and then I pollinated them...I remember a very big seed as a result...but never finished the experiment.

I remember also people using antibaby pills in the water for the plants to get more female plants or something like that...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2019)

Putting a photograph of the sun in your growroom, taking it down at night.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Jun 18, 2019)

athomegrowing said:


> It's possible. I haven't come across anyone who discusses CRISPR/gene editing on here, but the reality is Monsanto has perfected gene editing, and can remove foreign DNA from a seed. You could do anything you want, including changing the gender (works on humans too). If it's not already hidden/secret knowledge; in a twenty years (or so) we will have discovered a chemical which when applied to the seed guarantees a female. Not very far fetched in my opinion. Secret societies have guarded similar knowledge for hundreds if not two thousand years.


Pretty much everything he just said is the worst broscience that I have seen today. Not even worth correcting.

Also ... playing different genres of music (or any music) somehow your plant likes classical music and hates metal ... sure ....


----------



## Brettman (Jun 18, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Putting a photograph of the sun in your growroom, taking it down at night.


So I’ve been wasting my time ?


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Putting a photograph of the sun in your growroom, taking it down at night.


And if you forget it one night. . . . . . . Herman.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 19, 2019)

Pretty much everything I've seen on youtube from some dude with crispy fried plants.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> The weed nerd says you can make more males by germing in temps above 85F. It's worked well for me. I use the hot water in the garden hose to water my seed trays when I'm looking for more males.


That is in fact a thing, midi will argue over it thoug , lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That is in fact a thing, midi will argue over it thoug , lol.


Typo... Many not midi.... To late to edit


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Typo... Many not midi.... To late to edit


I just assumed Midi was some grow guru I had never heard of.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I just assumed Midi was some grow guru I had never heard of.


Haha, I use a swipe keyboard on my phone, it has me looking like a dumbass once in a while. The name Midi does sound like a hippy that hasn't been around civilization for a couple decades though.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 20, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> View attachment 4239501


If you drink way too much shitty beer while you harvest can affect bud quality.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jun 20, 2019)

churchhaze said:


> That unstressed plants won't smell.


untrue but properly stressed plants will smell more.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 26, 2019)

I really don’t know what the most brosciency thing I’ve heard is here at RIU, but I’m going to go ahead and say that you guys are all morons if you aren’t sneezing directly on your preflowers. There is conclusive evidence to support a 254% increase in flower mass and density when introduced to a human sneeze. The cilia in our bronchi secrete polycannabin, a precursor enzyme to creating the most best flowers possible. It’s like, all of you are 5 years behind.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I really don’t know what the most brosciency thing I’ve heard is here at RIU, but I’m going to go ahead and say that you guys are all morons if you aren’t sneezing directly on your preflowers. There is conclusive evidence to support a 254% increase in flower mass and density when introduced to a human sneeze. The cilia in our bronchi secrete polycannabin, a precursor enzyme to creating the most best flowers possible. It’s like, all of you are 5 years behind.


Tips to induce sneezing?


----------



## T macc (Jul 1, 2019)

When I make seeds, I cum on my buds so they have no choice but to be amazing


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 1, 2019)

Seriously...
Most recently. Some one stated THC degrades to CBD... lol

And Me... I stated slugs won't cross copper wire. I was proven wrong.

In reality it's all "bro science" to some degree. Shit, life in general is filled with it...
Human nature makes one think they are right, when likely they are not. 

Everything should be taken with a "grain of salt"


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 10, 2019)

"All Cannabis plants are hermies anyway"

"Cannabis plants can change their gender on the fly"

"A soil's PH isn't important"


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 12, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> There is no problem with teas, but putting mycorrhizae in a tea is a total waste of money. It will not multiply in a bucket with an airstone and some molasses, it actually would probably be detrimental to the myco. Mycorrhizae needs ROOTS to grow...it forms a symbiotic relationship with the roots of a plant. Other microbes will multiply in teas but not mycorrhizae.


Incorrect!

There are endo and ecto Mycorrhizae (Type of fungus). One grows on the roots, the other in media around the roots. Both do hatch and multiply in tea brewing....

Where these idea's come from?????


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dr. Who said:


> Incorrect!
> 
> There are endo and ecto Mycorrhizae (Type of fungus). One grows on the roots, the other in media around the roots. Both do hatch and multiply in tea brewing....
> 
> Where these idea's come from?????



Endo is the only kind relevant to cannabis and it requires living roots to grow. Ecto needs to be grown on pure lab culture. Neither will multiply in a compost tea, the conditions for growth are not present.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 14, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Endo is the only kind relevant to cannabis and it requires living roots to grow. Ecto needs to be grown on pure lab culture. Neither will multiply in a compost tea, the conditions for growth are not present.


Mmm, ok, sure..... Whatever..


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 14, 2019)

Dr. Who said:


> Mmm, ok, sure..... Whatever..


Great response.
Feel free to cite anything that says mycorrhizae can grow in a compost tea....i’ll Wait...



> *Why only Endo-mycorrhizae? *
> *Ecto-mycorrhizae has no beneficial effect on vegetables, fruits, flowers, and herbs.*


from Xtreme-gardening

https://www.kisorganics.com/blogs/news/92323905-the-lowdown-on-mycorrhizal-fungi-what-you-need-to-know


> Don't add it to teas. This related back to the fact it's a root symbiont. It needs to come in direct contact with root exudates in order to grow. In a tea it's not doing anything and may become an expensive food source for other microbes in the tea.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 15, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Great response.
> Feel free to cite anything that says mycorrhizae can grow in a compost tea....i’ll Wait...
> 
> from Xtreme-gardening
> ...


I didn't respond with helpful knowledge, because you come across as already having all the answers. 
You don't, big time....

Lets see here... In reality when brewing any Actively Aerated tea. The first half of the brewing process will be actively starting fungal spores and growing into early hyphae. This in turn allows the bacteria to then rapidly grow on the end hyphae and they overtake the fungal's and dominate the tea to being a bacterial AACT. 

The real trick to using an AACT as a fungal inoculation, is as simple as using the tea at early stages. Like from 12 -18 hrs of brew time. Some other brewers I know will go as far as 24 hrs but, from my experience. The shorter times will deliver more viable living hyphae to the soil.

Worm castings, Composted cow manure both deliver viable Myco spores. You can also make your own by inoculating wood chips. Pile them about half a foot deep and cover with some cow manure. Now t let that sit a cpl of years and you have a wide rang of fungal's, including many strains of Myco's to use on soil building or for use in brewing a short run fungal tea.

Yes, there is strains that only grow on the roots. They can, and do hatch in soils and make their way by hyphae to the roots. Now since these things come from nature, and are present in good healthy soils......Just how would a plant get them to their roots if they can "Only come from growing on the root?) The spore is distributed by hyphae being around the root and into surrounding soil for the fungal strain to do it's work....

Simply READ #5: in the link you supplied to begin to wrap your head around what I said...

It only needs to be applied directly to roots - _IF _your soil does not contain the spores or Hyphae fragments in it.

I have been doing this _decades longer_ then the guy who wrote that internet gem. 
I went to school for Ag....I run an organic farm co-op. We use various teas from a 900g Vortex on fields every year....I actually get out the microscope and do our own bacterial or fungal counts on our AACT's that we brew.

Reading that maybe of interest to you...

Try the _*open textbook*_ network at Michigan State University Extension, University of Hawaii - Soil Management Manoa,
Arkansas State University - Department of Chemistry & Physics

Amino acids in the rhizosphere: From plants to microbes
LUKE A. MOE ~ American Journal of Botany 100(9): 1692–1705. 2013

Root exudation of sugars, amino acids, and organic acids by maize as affected by nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, and iron deficiency
Lilia C. Carvalhais, Paul G. Dennis, Dmitri Fedoseyenko, Mohammad-Reza Hajirezaei, Rainer Borriss, and Nicolaus von Wirén ~ J. Plant Nutr. Soil Sci. 2010, 000, 1–9

Organic acid behavior in soils – misconceptions and knowledge gaps
D.L. Jones1,3, P.G. Dennis1, A.G. Owen1 & P.A.W. van Hees2
Plant and Soil 248: 31–41, 2003.

Gluconic acid production by bacteria to liberate phosphorus from
insoluble phosphate complexes
M. Stella and M.S. Halimi ~ J. Trop. Agric. and Fd. Sc. 43(1)(2015): 41 – 53

These are tedious, educational reads.....If you don't have much background in Agronomy. Your going to be bored real quick!

Good luck....


----------



## T macc (Jul 15, 2019)

Shut down with grace...


----------



## vostok (Jul 15, 2019)

Do not protect your outdoor plants with a ring of ashes from fires burning plastic waste

police officers can still cross over (old Swedish garden tale)

FREE:
*Organic acid behavior in soils – misconceptions and knowledge gaps*
D.L. Jones1,3, P.G. Dennis1, A.G. Owen1 & P.A.W. van Hees2
Plant and Soil 248: 31–41, 2003.


----------



## gkay723 (Jul 15, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> oh jeez....lets see
> 
> "white seeds are the females"
> "drinking orange juice after you blaze makes you 10x as high"
> ...


Have you tried the bread thing? It actually works....


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 15, 2019)

Dr. Who said:


> I didn't respond with helpful knowledge, because you come across as already having all the answers.
> You don't, big time....
> 
> Lets see here... In reality when brewing any Actively Aerated tea. The first half of the brewing process will be actively starting fungal spores and growing into early hyphae. This in turn allows the bacteria to then rapidly grow on the end hyphae and they overtake the fungal's and dominate the tea to being a bacterial AACT.
> ...



I am well aware of how to brew a fungal compost tea, I have my own microscope as well, all soil fungus is not mycorrhizal. 
I'm not arguing that fungi wont grow in a compost tea, my original point was that adding mycorrhizal inoculants (i.e. products like great white, mykos, etc.) directly to a tea is a waste and will not multiply in a brew. The fact you mention a short brewing time further proves my point. The cultivation methods used for producing mycorrhizal inoculants are entirely different than making AACT.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 15, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I am well aware of how to brew a fungal compost tea, I have my own microscope as well, all soil fungus is not mycorrhizal.
> I'm not arguing that fungi wont grow in a compost tea, my original point was that adding mycorrhizal inoculants (i.e. products like great white, mykos, etc.) directly to a tea is a waste and will not multiply in a brew. The fact you mention a short brewing time further proves my point. The cultivation methods used for producing mycorrhizal inoculants are entirely different than making AACT.


Quite true, and I really don't bother with much in the way of attempting additional myco supplementation of soils.

I use Worm castings (These do contain "that myco strain" found in the over priced and over hyped things like "Great White and Mkco's"). Worm castings do pretty well at inoculating the soil with them.
I also use good, farm sourced steer and cow manures. These increase the fungal spectrum in any fungal tea or simply mixed in the soil as I prefer.
Properly built soils, really shouldn't need to have "extra" myco's added.

Starting with a quality built soil that contains the right spectrum of myco's, fungal's and bacteria's. Do just fine in the living micro world.

Many forms of myco's do multiply in basic tea brewing, to a point. These do include the myco's that do not produce any "fruit" - that being by far the bulk of them.. In fact they don't produce active growing mycelium either.....It's all hyphae growth.

To really employ the myco strain that you speak of. You would be best served by adding them to the finished tea and apply to a soil mix before it is cooked. Still, the use of any of that type of product should be rather dubious as like I said, "A well built soil will already contain what you need".

Yet in soil-less growing. It may have it's benefit.....Root dipping and use of such expensive products call for yield comparison's to confirm it's viability as a useful product for the price spent.


As for the methods used to produce myco inoculants. That is done on a scale that we have no need to replicate. They are different then "Brewing a tea" but, Brewing short run fungal teas. Is still a form of AACT - If using aerated methods....Depending on the myco source. They will contain viable spores and hyphae of the strain you speak. While they may not reproduce and increase in counts. They do get spread about and hyphae are broken up and increase in the ability of the viability of the tea to inoculate said soil it's used on.

They are there and can be employed in soil building....So we agree on the not multiplying part.....Mine is that they are there and are viable. They simply need to be _close enough _to the root to contact the "bio signal" to grow and inoculate the root. From there they will spread on the root system on it's own....

Many things in the soil play on that....Direct explanations, and source's of logical explanations on that... Included in my suggested reading.

Your not, shall we say "uninformed" on the subject. I felt your statement was too broad..... Other myco's are involved...

I think we understand each other much better now....

BTW, I like your avatar pic.....


----------



## vostok (Jul 15, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I am well aware of how to brew a fungal compost tea, I have my own microscope as well, all soil fungus is not mycorrhizal.
> I'm not arguing that fungi wont grow in a compost tea, my original point was that adding mycorrhizal inoculants (i.e. products like great white, mykos, etc.) directly to a tea is a waste and will not multiply in a brew. The fact you mention a short brewing time further proves my point. The cultivation methods used for producing mycorrhizal inoculants are entirely different than making AACT.


I trash all my waste soils under a very happy Lemon Tree
after 6? months I return to harvest my M-Fungi soils ...lol
adding about 20% to each new soil pot ...for years its grand
fucking kids still steal my lemons ..lol


----------



## vostok (Jul 15, 2019)

Dr. Who said:


> farm sourced steer and cow manures.


the deal with us is We can't gaurentee the farmer ain't put in anti gas or other drugs to the animal before it poops...a recent hassle

I look for the little yeloow tubes is a give away[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 16, 2019)

vostok said:


> the deal with us is We can't gaurentee the farmer ain't put in anti gas or other drugs to the animal before it poops...a recent hassle
> 
> I look for the little yeloow tubes is a give away


[/QUOTE]

That is really going away here....At least around Michigan.......The push for no drug beef and milk is huge.... The dairy operation (organic) is a real profit point and everything is sold ahead of time, through contract.

Thing is, if you've been around farms at all. You can smell the difference twixt treated and not. This is a point of manufacture thing.....lol

Not exactly familiar with available packaged ruminant manures in stores and such......around me....


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 16, 2019)

vostok said:


> I trash all my waste soils under a very happy Lemon Tree
> after 6? months I return to harvest my M-Fungi soils ...lol
> adding about 20% to each new soil pot ...for years its grand
> fucking kids still steal my lemons ..lol


I do have several large sections on the edge of the forest, that I use as those wood fired fugal "farms"......As they age, things send roots through them......I get plenty of the root growing myco's in my mix's.....Doing a tea brew with it. Helps break up those hyphae and spread the goodness more...... Not to mention all the fungal power from the fungus "garden" it's self...

I know a few guy's who inoculate their worm bin's.....
Personally, I just knock the dirt of my root balls and add my root balls to the bin's. So worms have the myco in question.
Then it's off to the composting spin barrels for the used soil. In around 30 days or more to good root myco spore and hyphae inoculated soil, again from the roots left in it that I compost out.

Composting is nature at work.... tried some of my forest humus as a base to building WO organic soils...... Works great but I would be harvesting to much, and we love our back of the house forest. Don't think the state would ignore us removing it from the state game area that butt's up on our land on 2 sides either...

So DIY rules!


----------



## vostok (Jul 16, 2019)

Composting Root Balls I'll give that a shot

cheers/


----------

